# Carpenter job NZ



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Been a few members asking about possible carpenter jobs in NZ lately. Stumbled across this tonight :-

http://www.workingin-newzealand.com/jobs/17737/carpenters#.UZINSGQayc0

WorkingIn is the Immigration Consultant organisation we used to secure our residency visas so I can vouch for their legitimacy.

Regards,


----------

